# Datsun 312 Bluebird Brake upgrade HELP!!!



## babaganoch (May 11, 2010)

I have a 63' Bluebird and I need to swap disc brakes on to it. I am looking for any info of what will fit. It is similar to the 320 p/u but the truck has a king pin front end and the sedan has a arm so I don't know if the 510 disc swap will work on the sedan. A parts list and somewhere I could buy caliper mounts would be a life saver. Any information would be appreciated. I also need a tail light for it.


----------



## 68srl (Jun 7, 2010)

My first car was a 63 datsun 1200. Im not sure but i think the roadster front end is the same but with disk brakes.


----------

